# NWC - New World Resources



## pops11 (17 August 2009)

Any other holders of this stock have thoughts on todays ANN ? I hold and i liked the way they charted with a 3 year high of around 70c they also are now cashed up and have Gold next to Newcrests Telfar mine so im unsure why little movement in the stock.


----------



## Gurgler (20 October 2009)

Hi Pops11

Just noticed this thread (replacing the CTS thread, I guess). The demise of CTS following disposal of it's Peru and Kyrgyzstan projects is old news now.

Current interest and activity involves the non-renounceable options rights issue  - record date coming up Friday 23 Oct.

A new future for a former 'bright star'.

(Still holding /)


----------



## Gurgler (21 October 2009)

pops11

We are talking really early days with these Pilbara projects - i..e there's a lot of water to flow under the bridge before we can get excited - they only have ELA's in, so approval hasn't been given as yet, likely though they may be.

However proximity to Nifty, Telfer and Kintyre is hopeful. We will have to wait until time  passes (and the appropriate successful action is achieved).

In the mean time, I'm going to boost my investment a little before Friday (getting to more than 3 cents before March 2012 can't be that risk-ridden, can it?)


----------



## freebird54 (13 November 2009)

Can someone explain why they are doing a raising to get a mere $60,000 - the costs will probably eat up half!!!!!!!!!!

and the price is $0.001 so I can get my whole allocation with a few days beer money!!!


----------



## Trader Paul (5 April 2010)

Hi folks,

RMR ... we will be alert for a positive move, later this week,
as a significant and positive aspect comes into play ..... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## exberliner1 (14 December 2010)

Some good volume in RMR today, it was up strongly in the morning by 20% or so until what looked like a capper made his presence felt at around 3c.

The options have a strike price of 3c which is where the heads are now and so the 1c price of the options does have its attractions.

GGG are also operating exploration in Greenland and GGG remains suspended awaiting an ANN possibly due tomorrow.

GGG has gone from 10c to around 90c and news on the Greenland government' s propsensity to increase mining tennements should also have a positive effect on RMR which brings me back to the options looking attractive.

DYOR

EB


----------



## jtl (2 February 2011)

Great news today from Wired Science

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2...+wired/index+(Wired:+Index+3+(Top+Stories+2))

China has officially announced it will launch a program to develop a thorium-fueled molten-salt nuclear reactor, taking a crucial step towards shifting to nuclear power as a primary energy source.

If the reactor works as planned, China may fulfill a long-delayed dream of clean nuclear energy. The United States could conceivably become dependent on China for next-generation nuclear technology. At the least, the United States could fall dramatically behind in developing green energy.

“President Obama talked about a Sputnik-type call to action in his SOTU address,” wrote Charles Barton, creator of the Nuclear Green Revolution blog, on the Energy From Thorium discussion forum. “I think this qualifies.”

While nearly all current nuclear reactors run on uranium, the radioactive element thorium is recognized as a safer, cleaner and more abundant alternative fuel. Thorium is particularly well-suited for use in molten-salt reactors, or MSRs. Nuclear reactions take place inside a fluid core rather than solid fuel rods, and there’s no risk of meltdown.

In addition to their safety, MSRs can consume various nuclear-fuel types, including existing stocks of nuclear waste. Their byproducts are unsuitable for making weapons of any type. They can also operate as breeders, producing more fuel than they consume. Blah Blah Blah....

****** end quote

1. Not using uranium and byproducts are unsuitable for making weapons of any type. this mean in theory they can sell reactor/know how to rogue states of the world such as Iran and North Korean without the fear of breeding nuclear wepaons or weapons of any kind.

2. A new system of zero meltdown risk. Great!

3. New energy of the future!!!!! Great!!!!!

4. If you hold shares in RMR, you lucky bastards!!!!!!!!  Not only is RMR into gold and rara elements, from what is written, it show that from the latter thorium is one of the by-product they can mine, once they get the greenlight from Greenland..

5. B. About Niobium
Niobium and tantalum have a strong geochemical coherence and usually occur together in nature.  Besides tantalum, niobium is most commonly associated with thorium, titanium and lanthanides (REE).  Niobium (Nb) is soft and ductile and characterized by high melting and boiling points. (Sources: http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.au/sponsors/1429/ram-resources-1429.html)

6. With all these potentials, RMR is currently trading at only 2.5c with current shares issued of under 550m. I think this won't be the case for long once.

7. Should also start looking at other company that are really into thorium.... please list them in reply if you know any other. Would GGG who is next to RMR in Greenland be one?


----------



## jtl (7 February 2011)

“The U.S. helped guarantee China’s position at the top of the rare earths market when it removed American mining and production capabilities. With the closure of the Mountain Pass mine and the sale of domestic production facilities, the U.S. became almost completely import-dependent for its supply of rare earth metals,” the report noted.

China’s monopoly of the rare earths market has allowed it to manipulate this market by restricting production, using export quotas to limit global supply, and increasing taxes on rare earth metals. The Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development has estimated that non-Chinese producers pay at least 31 percent more for raw rare earth metals than Chinese producers.10 As a result; a black market in rare earths has developed.

US says dependence on China for rare earth is economic, national security risk – International Business Times

Sources:
http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/109...an-security-project-research-emily-coppel.htm


----------



## jtl (15 February 2011)

Ok ppl, this just came in half an hour ago. I'm afraid this semi-analytical article is showing a company like RMR in a very depressive mode as far as REEs production is concerned.

Quotes:

"There's probably room in this space for no more than five or six projects outside of China," said Hykawy, who said investors need to be picky about which projects they back.

But in 2011, investors are increasingly dropping the long-shots and buying into projects that at least have a good chance of crossing the finish line.

End quote:

So can RMR and "Greenland"(but will the local greenland gov ever want to?) cross the finish line(production)?

Source:http://www.cnbc.com/id/41591113


----------



## noirua (16 December 2012)

RMR have a lot happening from the Fraser Range, WA to Greenland.  A rights Issue is looming for $1.5m for drilling and survey purposes with tenements 18km from SIR's Nova strike and alongside their recent reasonable drilling results.

Having said that, Ram Resources are now tied in with the UK's Regency Resources who is selling their tenements to Ram Resources in exchange for shares priced at 0.15c each, royalty of 1%, and a condition on the rights issue that it must not be less than 0.15c per share.

A lot to think about as the shares trade between by 0.2c and 0.4c after briefly hitting 0.6c.


----------



## noirua (13 January 2013)

noirua said:


> RMR have a lot happening from the Fraser Range, WA to Greenland.  A rights Issue is looming for $1.5m for drilling and survey purposes with tenements 18km from SIR's Nova strike and alongside their recent reasonable drilling results.
> 
> Having said that, Ram Resources are now tied in with the UK's Regency Resources who is selling their tenements to Ram Resources in exchange for shares priced at 0.15c each, royalty of 1%, and a condition on the rights issue that it must not be less than 0.15c per share.
> 
> A lot to think about as the shares trade between by 0.2c and 0.4c after briefly hitting 0.6c.




Matters are boiling up between Ram Resources RMR and Regency Mining LSE:RGM as two directors from RGM are due to join Ram's board. They should bring drilling and assay experience from RGM's mining interests and tie up with Red Rock Resources LSE:RRR.
RMR are due to raise $250k shortly, part of the agreement to raise $1.5m with RGM.


----------



## noirua (29 July 2013)

noirua said:


> Matters are boiling up between Ram Resources RMR and Regency Mining LSE:RGM as two directors from RGM are due to join Ram's board. They should bring drilling and assay experience from RGM's mining interests and tie up with Red Rock Resources LSE:RRR.
> RMR are due to raise $250k shortly, part of the agreement to raise $1.5m with RGM.




Time passes, over 6 months, and everything has come to pass with a very heavy dilution of present shareholders. The share price peaked at 0.6c and traded at only 0.2c before the announced placing and came back to trade at 0.1c after the announcement.
$1.5m raised at just 0.03c and a consolidation of 1 for 30.


----------



## freebird54 (5 August 2013)

"Resources" and "Rogues" is often used in the same sentence.

40 years in the market and even the president of their institute agrees a "Jorc" should always be queried.

My big money is in the top 100 and optionable stocks


----------



## noirua (6 March 2017)

RMR shares are in 'Trading Halt' concerning ats announcement regarding the 80% option over the Keel Zinc Project. The shares have fallen over 95% over the years due to cash raising dilutions but are up about 200% from the low point.


----------



## freebird54 (7 March 2017)

noirua said:


> RMR shares are in 'Trading Halt' concerning ats announcement regarding the 80% option over the Keel Zinc Project. The shares have fallen over 95% over the years due to cash raising dilutions but are up about 200% from the low point.



very hard to climb back up after falling off a cliff


----------



## noirua (12 March 2017)

freebird54 said:


> very hard to climb back up after falling off a cliff




Only stocks I've held that climbed back up the cliff were Felix Resources (Auiron Energy) and St Barbara Mines (Endeavor Resources.
St Barbara hit 25c in 1986 before falling to under 2c in the 1987 crash. In 1995/1996 the stock peaked at just under $3.00.
Felix Resources rights issue was 18c a share in 1999 and rose rapidly in 2000 to $1.35. After this was a long slide down to 3.5c in 2003.  The equivalent price in 2008 was $2.30 at the peak, slid to 49c in 2009 before being taken over by Yanzhou for $1.805 a share plus a share in SASE eventually worth 10c each in 2011.


----------



## noirua (17 March 2017)

Not sure at all as to the value of Ram Resources. The Keel Zinc project could be a company maker or sinker in more ways than one.


----------



## System (10 April 2018)

On April 10th, 2018, Longford Resources Limited (LFR) changed its name and ASX code to New World Cobalt Limited (NWC).


----------



## noirua (2 September 2018)

Well yes. Once Ram Resources RAM and the Longford Resources LFR and then New World Cobalt NWC.  Appear to have given up on The Fraser Range exploration after many promising announcements. Drilling away then in Northern Ireland and then in the States. 

An unsuccessful cash raising at 5c was a setback and the shares have fallen away. Looks promising in America but many small foreign outfits have trouble getting partners as THOR have out there across the pond. 

It's a gamble on success and patience is needed in terms of years.  A punt on unexpected great success or maybe your research sees me being too pessimistic.


----------



## noirua (19 February 2019)

This is the presentation last November: http://www.newworldcobalt.com/wp-content/uploads/AGMPresentation30Nov18.pdf

Basically started off in the Fraser Range, WA. Gave up and explored in Ireland. Gave and went to America and Canada and still trying. Present interests in Idaho, Nevada, British Columbia and Arizona.


----------



## noirua (31 March 2019)

Seems to have fallen too far. So many need cash to consider developing assets. At this price they should recover, at least partway, and need to find better deals than that with Buxton Resources. At least they got one deal and that's a start anyway.

This is the presentation last November: http://www.newworldcobalt.com/wp-content/uploads/AGMPresentation30Nov18.pdf


----------



## Knobby22 (10 April 2019)

Well done. You have developed a skill in mining shares.


----------



## noirua (22 November 2019)

NWC Website: http://www.newworldcobalt.com/


----------



## System (12 December 2019)

On December 12th, 2019, New World Cobalt Limited changed its name to New World Resources Limited.


----------



## noirua (30 April 2020)

Website: https://newworldres.com/

Presentation 2019: https://newworldres.com/wp-content/...rerroCu-Au-ZnVMSProjectAcquisition11Apr19.pdf

Since mid-2017 New World Resources has been assembling a portfolio of highly prospective mineral resources projects in North America. These assets currently comprise:
*
Antler Copper Project, Arizona, USA - https://newworldres.com/antler-copper-project/ -*

*Tererro Copper-Gold-Zinc VMS Project, New Mexico, USA - https://newworldres.com/tererro-copper-gold-zinc-project*

*Colson Cobalt-Copper Project, Idaho, USA - https://newworldres.com/colson-cobalt-copper-project*

*The Goodsprings Copper-Cobalt Project, Nevada, USA - https://newworldres.com/goodsprings-copper-cobalt-project*

*




*

*Collectively these projects comprise a highly prospective portfolio of high-grade projects all located in stable, pro-mining jurisdictions. Small-scale production has been recorded, historically, at all three projects, yet very little modern exploration has been undertaken at any of the projects.*


----------



## frugal.rock (28 July 2020)

Another SP demanding attention...
Crikey !


----------



## peter2 (7 September 2020)

NWC  Another entry into my small cap portfolio. I couldn't ignore the strong trend and bought in with a limit order during this pause in upward momentum. 

I know it's got too many "irons in the fire" but I think the copper project has the most interest.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 November 2020)

New World Resources is looking to raise money to finance drilling and exploration activities at its North America-based projects, looking for $10 million in fresh equity via a placement; broker Canaccord Genuity running the effort.

The shares were being offered to potential investors at 5¢ each, which represented a 10.7 per cent discount to New World's last close and a 9 per cent discount to the 10-day VWAP.

Money raised would go towards resource drilling, metallurgical test-work, mine design and engineering, plus environmental studies. New World is a copper explorer primarily focused on developing the Antler copper project in north-western Arizona.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 March 2021)

Early 2020, New World Resources acquired the Antler copper deposit in Arizona. 

Antler was discovered in the late 1800s. Sporadic production between 1916 and 1970 totalled around ~70,000 tonnes of ore at a grade around 2.9 per cent copper, 6.9 per cent zinc, 1.1% lead, 31 g/t silver and 0.3 g/t gold. Between 1970 and 1975, after the most recent episode of mining, 19 holes were drilled from the surface and underground to define high-grade mineralisation immediately beneath historical ‘_stopes_’ that could be rapidly exploited on recommencement of mining operations.

Despite the presence of this sizeable and high-grade resource, mining never resumed, and no further work was undertaken at the project – until New World Resources became involved.

 New World believes there is excellent potential to rapidly develop a _*low OPEX/ low CAPEX*_ mining operation at Antler. The company’s _immediate objective is to rapidly delineate a highgrade JORC Resource which can be utilised in mining studies to evaluate the potential to bring the Antler Deposit back into production in the near term._


----------



## bux2000 (31 March 2021)

I would like to acknowledge all the hard work @Dona Ferentes  does with his endless posting on so many companies NWC included.
I am in no way trying to take away any of the credit for the research from @Dona Ferentes if NWC features in the April stock pick. But came up in a search for me a couple of days ago.






Thanks
bux


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 April 2021)

*ANTLER COPPER DEPOSIT: OUTSTANDING NEW INTERCEPT OF 25.4m at 5.2% Cu-EQUIVALENT *

.... New thick, high-grade results, including from one of the deepest holes yet drilled



> "Importantly, it’s also one of the deepest holes we have drilled – and continues to demonstrate improving grade and particularly thickness of the mineralisation as we drill deeper below the historic workings.





> “We are also continuing to discover additional thick, high-grade mineralisation with exploratory drilling along strike from the Main Shoot, which continues to expand and add confidence to the resource base.





> “With drilling consistently delivering substantial thicknesses of very high-grade mineralisation at Antler, the project is continuing to emerge as one of the highest-grade undeveloped copper deposits globally and a *very real near-term development proposition*.”




Assays pending for 13 additional completed drill holes, with these results expected over the coming weeks.


----------



## greggles (8 April 2021)

> Assays pending for 13 additional completed drill holes, with these results expected over the coming weeks.




More assay results news flow coming either this month or next. Looks like there's a lot of mineralisation beneath the dirt there at the Antler Project. The M.D. sounds optimistic (as M.D.'s often do):



> New World Managing Director, Mike Haynes, said:
> 
> “ANTDD202144 is one of the best holes we have drilled to date at Antler in value terms. Importantly, it’s also one of the deepest holes we have drilled – and continues to demonstrate improving grade and particularly thickness of the mineralisation as we drill deeper below the historic workings.
> 
> ...




Share price has broken through 10c today and looks to go higher if the next round of assay results are anything like these.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 April 2021)

MD = Master of Disclosure

(or Manipulator of Deception)


----------



## tech/a (8 April 2021)

Liking it.


----------



## Miner (9 April 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Another SP demanding attention...
> Crikey !
> 
> View attachment 106590



Less than one year from this posting _
what a magic


----------



## Miner (9 April 2021)

What a volume today with the price increase.


----------



## bux2000 (9 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Assays pending for 13 additional completed drill holes, with these results expected over the coming weeks.




So do you think that means it is too late to flip for it   ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> New World believes there is excellent potential to rapidly develop a _*low OPEX/ low CAPEX*_ mining operation at Antler. The company’s _immediate objective is to rapidly delineate a high grade JORC Resource which can be utilised in mining studies to evaluate the potential to bring the Antler Deposit back into production in the near term._



at the end of last Q, there is still $9M in cash, after raising $10M from institutions etc in Dec; spending is in the two's.  This bodes will for the company NOT to go to market just yet. Which could be a pleasant surprise. But who knows?


----------



## Sean K (9 April 2021)

Continued to move since those very impressive Cu + results. Might be on to something.

MD seems to be ramping it a bit:

“With drilling consistently delivering substantial thicknesses of very high-grade mineralisation at Antler, the project is continuing to emerge as one of the highest-grade undeveloped copper deposits globally and a very real near-term development proposition.”


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 April 2021)

New World Resources Limited intends to pursue a demerger of its portfolio of cobalt assets in North America, subject to shareholder and other requisite approvals. 

 The decision to demerge these assets follows a strategic review of its asset base in light of the outstanding success of its ongoing resource and exploration drilling program at the highgrade Antler Copper Deposit in in Arizona, USA.

_Since 2017 New World has held a 100% interest in two cobalt projects in the United States – the Colson Cobalt-Copper Project in Idaho and the Goodsprings Copper-Cobalt Project in Nevada_.  

While plans for the demerger are still being finalised, it is anticipated that: 


> (i) NewCo would acquire the Company’s cobalt assets;
> (ii) NewCo would seek to list on the ASX during 2021 by way of an initial public offering (IPO), which would fund NewCo’s initial exploration activities;
> (iii) In conjunction with the IPO, shareholders in New World would receive an in-specie distribution of shares in NewCo, thereby providing them ongoing exposure to the cobalt assets; and
> (iv) Shareholders in New World would be entitled to participate in a priority offer in the IPO.





- A _cleaner & more focused company. A good way to deal with any drain on cash!?_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 May 2021)

night => day; run-up => TH.



> trading halt for the purpose of considering, planning and executing a capital raising.


----------



## barney (3 May 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> night => day; run-up => TH.



Yeah it often seems that way DF

They have around $8 mill left in the bank but they look to have some serious Copper to dig out of the ground

They will need plenty of cash to do that but it looks a nice deposit at a glance

At least they are raising at the right time after a healthy rise. VWAP should see the CR at around 10 cents at a guess


----------



## doogie_goes_off (14 October 2021)

Will be interesting to see if this tests 8c. Can't be too far off a resource statement.


----------



## greggles (18 July 2022)

After having been battered along with the rest of the small cap mining sector recently, NWC is showing signs of having bottomed at 3c, at least for now.

The Scoping Study Results for the Antler Copper Project in Arizona USA was announced early last week and "_a potential pathway to a low-impact, modest-CAPEX, high-margin underground-mining development has been identified._" A follow up PFS has already been commenced in order to further optimise project development. The PFS is expected to be completed by the end of Q1 2023.

Not making any claims about NWC other than support at 3c is holding and the company appears detemined to progress the Antler Project as quickly as possible. Worth keeping an eye on IMO.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 August 2022)

Has closed the gap.
Where to from here?


----------



## The Triangle (12 October 2022)

I found the headline 'best ever drill results' pretty funny.




Market cap around $65 million with a greater than 4% CuEq deposit.  Down to $4 million cash as of last quarter + $8 million raised in July means they're probably down to $6-7 million right now as I think they're still drilling. Probably needing another raising early in the new year and I'm not sure what the catalyst will be to juice up the SP before then.   If this was in regional Western Australia I would consider investing, but my concern would be that this is America and American NIMBYs and eco-terrorists might make this project unviable. 

Below is from the scoping study they did - What I liked is that they show the cost per tonne forecast - It's not quite apples to apples but it gives you an indication of the 'cost' of mining underground - at which point you can work backwards to determine the revenue per tonne you need to be achieving and use it as a benchmark when looking at other mines/producers.  4% copper is about 88 lbs/tonne or about $300USD/tonne at today's price.  In my mind that's a good margin.  The 2nd image is a cross section of the mine showing essentially the revenue per tonne by mining area superimposed on the latest drill results (Note - I may not have got the scale correct). 

My gut feeling is that the IRR would have been greater than 50% looking at that picture - but from the scoping study it's only 42% pre-tax - so maybe 35% post-tax and metal prices have declined vs USD so their scoping study will be overcalling IRR/NPV/Revenue right now.   Might be some good upside at the lower section of the mine - but it looks like it would be at the end of the mine life and have minimal impact on NPV due to discounting.   Anyways might revisit this one in a few months.


----------

